# Black wheels



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello, Ive been thinking about painting my stock rims black, but im not too sure if it will come out good with a cyclone gray metallic 06 gto. Just wondering if anyone has the same car/color as me and has the stock rims black, please post a picture thank you....

same as mine only THESE wheels black..


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

There was a wonderful link supplied from a member here that shows the GTO with many different rims. The page is no longer avaiable but perhaps someone reading this can find it for you. It shows your idea on a GTO.

I did not care for that one but a black spoke with brushed rims looked awesome.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

One of the guys in our club has CGM and had his wheels painted. Here is a pic of his car.










Russ


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

macgto7004 said:


> One of the guys in our club has CGM and had his wheels painted. Here is a pic of his car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I like that:cool I wonder what the 18's on my Cyclone Grey would look.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

that does look very nice, im not too big on my budget right now so i just wanna get them proffesionally painted instead of buying new rims, didnt expect it to look that good


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

NO NO NO NO....don't do it!!! I personally do not like them, especially on CGM. I can't say that I am much of a black rim fan. Sometimes they look 'ok' if they have a chrome lip and/or other aluminum/chrome details. There's just something about black rims that change the character of a car, and not for the better (in my opinion). They look semi-decent on yellow cars.

I would say if you are going for black, then get another set of rims. Not digging the stockers painted.


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

GTOJon said:


> NO NO NO NO....don't do it!!! I personally do not like them, especially on CGM. I can't say that I am much of a black rim fan. Sometimes they look 'ok' if they have a chrome lip and/or other aluminum/chrome details. There's just something about black rims that change the character of a car, and not for the better (in my opinion). They look semi-decent on yellow cars.
> 
> I would say if you are going for black, then get another set of rims. Not digging the stockers painted.


+1 not a big black fan ether, 
if you have the money use should get them chromed, i think the 17's look great chromed! 
But that my opinion its your car, do what you want

here is a gto with chromed 17's


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I also am not a big fan of dark wheels on a CGM Goat.
Here are a couple pics I photoshoped with TSW Sakata polished
wheels. These are not perfect, but gives you an idea.
I have these on mine, now, but haven't got a chance to take any pics.




Larry


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Black can be very cool with the right accents of chrome or aluminum. All black changes the car however so please check out as many rims as possible before you go all black.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks like it's running four space-saver spares from a distance... yuck... Trendy trends are trifling, don't trip in the trap. I agree with a couple other posters, if you DO insist on the black wheel, leave the outer-rim bright. That's how Porsche does its painted wheels, the '93 R-model Cobra as well, and it looks far slicker and up-scale and race-trackish... 

The car above.... I don't know what the hell you're trying to communicate with that look, it screams either fast & furious, or government-issue... The kinda stuff kids do to their cars just out of sheer boredome and obsession to "stand apart".


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*That's why they make chocolate and vanilla...*

Let me start off by saying that I absolutely despise chrome. I think it looks terrible. I also have a matte black Ducati in the garage, (750 Monster dark). I love the black wheels and, strangely enough like the way, "Government Issue" cars look, (I have one of those in the driveway also).

I think I am going to put my 18's away for a while, find a set of 17" stockers, and have them powder-coated in a flat dark grey. I think it will look great


----------

